# Murder attempt on govt officers caught on camera (video)



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2008)

Two Highway Department officials were deliberately mowed down by a car. 
*www.ibnlive.com/videos/58778/murder-attempt-on-govt-officers-caught-on-camera.html


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 13, 2008)

The guy who was dragged with the car had luck on his side. He could have been crushed under that car.


----------



## utsav (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 13, 2008)

> He could have been crushed under that car.



Huh ?? the Car did go over him 

anyway its really horrible to see this happening in real life, seems more like a movie


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2008)

baffled


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 13, 2008)

those bad@ss useless sadale b@st@rds and rogues... sale londe ko maar dalna chahie


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## adi007 (Feb 13, 2008)

i too watched it in TV..
i believe they have noted the number plate and soon will track those Ba$tards..
BTW did it injured any civillian...


----------



## hullap (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG


----------



## x3060 (Feb 13, 2008)

damn , looks too bad


----------



## iMav (Feb 13, 2008)

i think the first 1 was luckier he smashed into the crane but still stood up  i wonder what he eats for breakfast


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 13, 2008)

2 guys were caught within hours but the driver was still not caught.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 13, 2008)

omg!


----------



## hullap (Feb 13, 2008)

these ppl r DUMB@SSES


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2008)

Yea saw it yesterday .. the reason.. they were following orders from court to demolish a part of a illegally built temple. the chief preist is the main suspect has been arrested.


----------

